# looking to get new camera need advise



## photojake (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey im looking at a canon t3i or the t5i any suggestians.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 21, 2013)

If you're going to look for a camera, then look for the best and most affordable lenses. You are going to be spending a lot more on lenses. That's just my take on it.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 21, 2013)

Well of the two I would go for the T5i but to be honest I would go for the Nikon D3200 or if you can afford it then the Nikon D5200 which in my eyes is the best entry level DSLR in the market.
The T5i is actually not a bad camera at all but its sensor is old and it shows in low light situation compared the 2 Nikon cameras I mentioned above.


----------



## play18now (Sep 21, 2013)

Definitely keep the lenses in mind when deciding on a camera, and if you haven't invested in any lenses already, stay open to any of several brands, Canon, Nikon, and Sony all make excellents cameras in that price range.  I shot with a T3i for a couple years and loved it.  The T5i is a better camera mostly because its a little newer, and faster.  I believe it also has slightly better low light performance although I've never shot with one.  I've heard good things about Nikon's D3200 and D5200, and Sony's a58 is suposed to be a great entry level DSLR as well.  My advice is go to a camera store and handle as many as you can and talk to the sales people there about they types of photography that you do and what you are looking for in a camera.  You'll gain a better understanding of the pros and cons or each model and brand that way.


----------



## lurry (Oct 6, 2013)

The T5i is probably better in some way


----------



## lurry (Oct 6, 2013)

it's more detailed info of  T5i, check it out


----------

